# تأثير التدخين على الجهاز التنفسي



## ++sameh++ (25 أبريل 2006)

*تأثير التدخين على الجهاز التنفسي*

*أثبتت جميع الدراسات والبحوث المستفيضة التي أجريت في جميع بلدان العالم ، وبما لا يدع مجالاً للشك العلاقة الوثيقة بين التدخين وسرطان الرئة** .
ولقد أظهرت هذه الدراسات أن احتمال الإصابة يزداد بنسبة مطردة وبمقدار ما يدخن من عدد السجائر ، إذ أن تدخين 25 سيجارة يومياً يجعل احتمال حدوث سرطان بالرئة أكبر .. وتزداد احتمالات الإصابة بهذا المرض بين مدخني السجائر عن مدخني السيجار أو البايب "الغليون** " .
" كما أن هذا الاحتمال يزداد باستنشاق الدخان ، وبتدخين السيجارة بأكملها ، أو ترك السيجارة مشتعلة في الفم عند التدخين ، وبإعادة إشعال السيجارة المطفأة والتدخين في سن مبكرة** " .
" وقد تبين من دراسة الغشاء المخاطي للقصبة الهوائية بين المدخنين أنه تحدث هناك تغيرات شديدة تتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع كمية السجائر المدخنة ، وهذه التغيرات ربما تتحول إلى ورم سرطاني وقد تعود إلى حالتها الطبيعية بعد الامتناع عن التدخين** " .
وبإجراء فحوص ميكروسكوبية للشعب الهوائية بين المدخنين ، وجد أن هناك تغييرات في خلايا الغشاء المبطن للشعب الهوائية تتراوح بين تهيج وزيادة في إفراز المواد المخاطبة وتكاثر كبير في الخلايا مما يسبق مباشرة حدوث مرض السرطان ، وفي أحيان كثيرة وجدت تغييرات سرطانية مبكرة ، لا يمكن التعرف عليها بالكشف الإكلينيكي .. وقد تتحول في أي لحظة إلى سرطان متشعب** .
" كما أثبتت التجارب المعملية أنه بإمكان إحداث السرطان في حيوانات التجارب باستعمال قطران دخان السجائر وذلك بدهن جلد الفئران بهذه المادة لمدة عامين أو بحقنها في الأنسجة ، كما أمكن إحداث سرطان الرئة في الكلاب وذلك بتدريبها على تدخين سبع سجائر يومياً من فتحة صناعية بالقصبة الهوائية لمدة عامين ونصف** .
أما الكلاب التي كانت تدخن نفس الكمية من سجائر بفلتر فإنها لم تصب بالمرض ، وانما أصيبت بالتهابات شعبية وتغييرات ميكروسكوبية تعتبر سابقة لمرض السرطان** " .
هذا ، وقد تلاحظ وجود مواد كيميائية مسرطنة " مسببة للسرطان " في القطران المترسب من دخان السجائر مثل مادة " البنزبيرين** " .
وطوال سنوات التدخين يترسب قسم من هذه المواد في الرئتين ويعطيها اللون الأسود، كذلك يؤدي إلى نقص في وظيفة الرئتين ، وما يتبع ذلك من نقص في كمية الأكسجين اللازمة للجسم** .
ومن المضاعفات الأخرى للتدخين بالنسبة للجهاز التنفسي انه يؤدي إلى الالتهاب الوعائي لغشاء الأنف المخاطي والذي يؤدي إلى الالتهاب المزمن للحنجرة والبلعوم وتكوين حلمات وتورمات بهما** .
فالمدخن الذي يستنشق الهواء محملاً بدخان السجائر يتنفس قدراً كبيراً من هذا الدخان محملاً بغازات وجزيئات كيماوية تترسب في جهازه التنفسي وتحدث به تغييرات كثيرة ، وبمرور هذا الدخان على الحنجرة وهي أضيق مكان في الجهاز التنفسي تتزاحم جزيئات الدخان وتتكاثف درجتها ويكون تأثيرها مركزاً على الحنجرة والأحبال الصوتية** .
ونظراً لأن الأحبال الصوتية تقوم بدور كبير في التنفس والكلام والسعال والعطس ، فإنها تقوم بمجهود أكبر بين المدخنين ولا سيما الذين يتنفسون الدخان بعمق مما يعرضها للإرهاق والإجهاد** .
ولقد تم فحص الغشاء المخاطي للحنجرة تحت الميكروسكوب المكبر لعدد كبير من المدخنين فلوحظ وجود تغييرات كثيرة في تركيبه وفي سمكه وعدد خلاياه ونظام توزيعها مع تحول النسيج المخاطي إلى نوع آخر يعتبر مرحلة سابقة لحدوث الأورام السرطانية . حيث وجد ارتفاع في نسبة حاض " الديوكسي ريبونيوكليك " المعروف بزيادته الكبيرة في الخلايا السرطانية** .
أما بالنسبة لمرضى سرطان الحنجرة فقد أثبتت الفحوص أن هناك صلة أكيدة بين إدمان التدخين وحدوث سرطان الحنجرة** " .
وقد وجد احصائياً أن من يدخن أربعين سيجارة يومياً معرض عشرين ضعفاً عن غير المدخن للإصابة بسرطان الرئة** .
كما وجد أن الاحتمال يعتمد ايضاً على السن التي يبدأ فيها لا مدخن التدخين وكلما كانت سن بداية التدخين أقل من 25 سنة كانت نسبة خطر الإصابة في ازدياد** .
وقد وجد أن 40% من حالات السرطان بالرئة من الممكن تفاديها بالامتناع عن التدخين** .
وقد تبين أنه ليس عدد السجائر المدخنة يومياً هو العامل المهم فقط للإصابة بل هناك عوامل أخرى** .
* مدة التدخين** .
* عمق استنشاق الدخان** .
* طول السيجارة ونسبة احتوائها على مصنفات التبغ** .
* مدى ترك السيجارة في الفم** .
* سن البدء في التدخين** .
* وجود فلتر من عدمه** .
والأغرب أن أغلب حالات سرطان الرئة لدى المدخنين تكتشف في مراحل متقدمة بعد أن يكون المرض قد انتشر واستفحل ولا يوجد فرصة للتدخل الجراحي وهو العلاج الشافي في الحالات المبكرة** .
ولذا ينصح المختصون كل مدخن بضرورة الكشف الدوري على صدره وأي شخص تعدى مرحلة منتصف العمر ويشعر بأغراض صدرية ولو سعالاً أكثر من أسبوعين** .
ومن الأمور اللافتة للنظر أنه يوجد علاقة وثيقة بين التدخين وانتشار السعال عند أغلب المدخنين وكذا البلغم والذي بمرور الوقت يعتبره المدخن شيئاً عادياً** !
وهذا البلغم قد يكون صافياً إلا انه أحيانا وخصوصاً في فصل الشتاء قد يتحول إلى اللون الأصفر أو الأخضر نتيجة نشاط الميكروبات التي تجد في هذا البلغم وسطاً مناسباً لنموها ومن ثم تحدث التهاب بالشعب الهوائية** .
وتراكم هذا البلغم الذي ينتج عن زيادة نشاط الغدد الموجودة في الغشاء المبطن لمجرى الهواء يساعد على أن تتعلق به الأتربة والجراثيم والمواد الغريبة التي تصل إلى الشعب الهوائية وبعد فترة يحدث ضيق بمجرى الهواء فيصير النفس عسيراً ويحدث النهجان حتى مع أقل مجهود** .
التدخين يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسل** :
أصدرت الجمعية السورية لمكافحة السل نشرة تضمنت ما يلي** :
" أن سنوات عديدة من البحث العلمي أثبتت الوقائع التالية : عندما يدخن شخص ما سيجارة فانه يبتلع الدخان ويحتفظ الجسم بـ80 : 90% منه .. كما يحتفظ ببقايا احتراق التبغ الذي هو القطران الذي يتجمع في الطرق التنفسية ويستطيع بعضها إحداث السرطان بينما بقية العناصر الأخرى تجعل الرئة موطنا صالحاً لفتك عصبيات السل والجراثيم الممرضة الفتاكة** .
ومن هنا فالمدخنون أشد تعرضاً للإصابة بالسل والسرطان من الذين لا يدخنون .*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسي ليك يا سامح*


----------

